# tested this out...it really worked!



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 23, 2005)

ok yesterday i was juSs experimenting with a bunch of homemade recipes to help give soft, glowing skin...i came up with a mixture made of: lots of honey, alil bit of milk to make it have a creamy texture, one whole egg, and a lot of granulated sugar for an exfoliater...it took me a while to get the texture juSs right for staying on my face, but you juSs have to experiment around, it depends on how much you want to use...but yeah i put it on my face for 15 minutes and juSs rinsed it off in the shower...i got out and my face seriously felt like silk..and i did notice that my face had a subtle glow to it...so i dono if it will work for you...but you should definitely try it!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

oh interesting. did you just use regular honey from the grocery stores? I'd like to try it sometime I just dont have honey right now hehe.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah i juSs kinda grabbed whatever is in my cupboard so im pretty sure any kinda of honey would work haha


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah i heard that the sugar is a good exfoliator but some people said it got stuck in their pores and gave them acne. maybe brown sugar is better? isnt it bigger than regular sugar?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

i agree with mel sugar is goooood lol sounds interesting i might try this too,damn winter white and dry skin,not a good combo at all


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

i gotta try this :] thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 25, 2005)

this sounds great, I hope I don't eat it before it goes on my face haha!


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_this sounds great, I hope I don't eat it before it goes on my face haha!_

 
Lol that's what I was thinking...but thanks so much for sharing! I'll have to try it out!


----------



## fondue (Jan 10, 2006)

I tried this out today and came out from the shower with seriously silky skin. My boyfriend even said my face was glowing! Really really happy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_yeah i heard that the sugar is a good exfoliator but some people said it got stuck in their pores and gave them acne. maybe brown sugar is better? isnt it bigger than regular sugar?_

 
no, it's actually smaller, and is more finely milled than traditional sugar.

no offense, but how the heck big are the people's pores who got the sugar stuck in it?! holy cow! sugar granules are way bigger than my pores!


----------



## peike (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtygirl* 
_no, it's actually smaller, and is more finely milled than traditional sugar.

no offense, but how the heck big are the people's pores who got the sugar stuck in it?! holy cow! sugar granules are way bigger than my pores!_

 
And at the end, when you wash with warm water sugar dissolves


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondue* 
_I tried this out today and came out from the shower with seriously silky skin. My boyfriend even said my face was glowing! Really really happy. Thanks for sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

aw im so happy it worked for you! honestly, i wasnt sure if people would actually even try it out haha, but im glad you did and that it worked!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Jan 13, 2006)

I just got a body exfoliater from TIGI called papayrazzi sugar scrub...that stuff smell great. The sugar granuals are huge, but I just sarted using it so no acne, I'll repost if I break out.


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 14, 2006)

that's interesting. i should try that. so far, i've only tried honey+lemon.. oh well, thanks for posting!


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 14, 2006)

i was wondering..would raw sugar work?? or white sugar.. :S


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 14, 2006)

honestly i have no idea haha i mean im not pro at this stuff or anything i was juSs experimenting...thats the only thing i could recommend is experimenting with it..and also experiment with different amounts of the products to make it work for your skin type


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 14, 2006)

That sounds yummy. but what does "juSs" mean??


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 16, 2006)

oh oki..i think ill just try raw sugar coz its bigger than the normal fine sugar
and i think juSs means.."just" its just a cooler way of saying just lol


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 16, 2006)

haha yeah juSs means just...i dono why i do it, a lot of my friends think im a dork haha but whatever its juSs my thing haha...


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 30, 2006)

that's the answer i wanted to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe i was juSs teasing. the only thing that bothers me about it is that it really shows a person's age wHeN tHEy tAlK liKe tHiS dOoNtT yOuU aGrEe. god that was hard to do


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Feb 3, 2006)

haha no i HATE it when people type that like...its soooooo freakin annoying! im juSs like why the hell would you take ALL that time juSs to type one word lower case and the other upper case...haha good description right? yeah anyway....


----------

